# Ordner zippen



## Saskia21 (29. Februar 2008)

Hi

Ich erstelle in einer for-Schleife einige Dateien vom Typ xml
Wie kann ich diese dann direkt zippen?
Habe mich mit ZipInputStream und ZipOutStream schon ein bisschen befasst, aber der Groschen ist noch nicht so richtig gefallen.
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

Vielen Dank
Saskia


----------



## zeja (29. Februar 2008)

Zip ist nicht so ganz einfach... Hilft dir das weiter? http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...13_010.htm#mj7c0e199c149a84ba23d4bb86bed1e412 (unten auf der Seite)


----------

